# Oh no! i lost my mouse infomation booklet!



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh no! i lost my mouse infomation booklet! and my mouse is just about to give birth ! nooo!!!" A few Qs":
when will they open their eyes?
when is it safe to look in the nest? Warning:the doe is VERY skittish, and if its to early, im almost sure she will eat them.  
can 1 of the males live with the daddy? ( just one! )

THANKS!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice open their eyes around day 14. Some will open a day or so before or after, and they are weaned at 4 weeks.

Most petstore-derived males will fight to the death and must live alone after weaning. A large number of (but not all) show males can live together for longer periods, but fighting does still occur sometimes.

I look in the nest and handle babies from day 1. Having good pet or show qualities includes being ok with human contact at all life stages. If a mouse is going to eat her babies, she probably doesn't need to be bred from in the first place (poor mothering skills are inherited). Different people will give you different answers here, though, and the most common estimate I see is 3-4 days.

I distrust most book(let)s about mice anyway. The majority of them seem to be filled with bad information. However, I _very highly_ recommend Cait's page(s) about breeding: http://fancymice.info/breedfrontpage.htm There's lots of info there for first-time breeders and for more experienced folks.


----------

